# Florida drivers whats up?



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Who's working?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

guano said:


> Who's working?


Only the Trump supporters not getting Gov't cheese.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Only the Trump supporters not getting Gov't cheese.


Supporters of moron Trump happily leave the govt cheese for the wealthy.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Only the Trump supporters not getting Gov't cheese.


I am very much not a Trump supporter. (I hope I live long enough to see President AOC)

In the year, April 2020 to April 2021, I have received over $100,000 in government money, (Unemployment, stimulus, ppp, eidl and my regular social security income) also made $10.000 trading crypto currency

and now Im back to work.... Gotta eat next year too


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

oldfart said:


> I am very much not a Trump supporter. (I hope I live long enough to see President AOC)
> 
> In the year, April 2020 to April 2021, I have received over $100,000 in government money, (Unemployment, stimulus, ppp, eidl and my regular social security income) also made $10.000 trading crypto currency
> 
> ...


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

oldfart said:


> I am very much not a Trump supporter. (I hope I live long enough to see President AOC)
> 
> In the year, April 2020 to April 2021, I have received over $100,000 in government money, (Unemployment, stimulus, ppp, eidl and my regular social security income) also made $10.000 trading crypto currency
> 
> and now Im back to work.... Gotta eat next year too


I think you are a couple sandwiches short of a picnic...


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

I asked who's working and some halfwits came here to show off their very low IQ...


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I wasnt responding to you. I was responded to this



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Only the Trump supporters not getting Gov't cheese.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

guano said:


> I asked who's working and some halfwits came here to show off their very low IQ...


You gotta admit; it was a half-witted question.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

guano said:


> I asked who's working and some halfwits came here to show off their very low IQ...


What else is new lol


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

oldfart said:


> I have received over $100,000 in government money


And the price of the house you wanted just went up 200k, so congrats you just slid backwards


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Only the Trump supporters not getting Gov't cheese.


Yeah they’re busy working a rally on a busy intersection 😂. I was delivering food on a Monday afternoon, and stop at a red light one of MAGA yelled at me because I didn’t honk the car horn he said I was a Biden supporter 😂 . Dude the election is over get over it.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Kewl-driver said:


> Yeah they’re busy working a rally on a busy intersection 😂. I was delivering food on a Monday afternoon, and stop at a red light one of MAGA yelled at me because I didn’t honk the car horn he said I was a Biden supporter 😂 . Dude the election is over get over it.


well... thats what you get for voting for a clown (aka. biden)


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

guano said:


> well... thats what you get for voting for a clown (aka. biden)


Seems like I struck a MAGA cult member’s nerve. 😳


----------

